# chewing the shed walls



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

My rabbits ebony and sugar are kept in a shed. Ebonys bit has perspex around the walls to stop him chewing his way out (like he nearly did in the old shed!!) But we never did sugars bit as she didn't chew in her old cage. Now she's started chewing but I didn't want to put perspex on her side because ebonys has started to crack and get scratched, so it looks a bit tacky and dangerous.

Is there anything you guys can recommend to stop them chewing?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

rabbits teeth never stop growing the need somethig to nibble to keep there teeth short


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

apple branches,


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> apple branches,


correct:thumbup1:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

u can use vinegar and sour apple sprays to stop rabbits chewing things, Ive also heard they hate the smell of tea tree buts its prob not a good idea if there living in it. 1 of my buns will happily eat apple branches its good roughage for them. Give them some willow toys and some apple twigs, if that doesnt help then try using something they dont like the taste of to deter them.


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

They have got willow toys, other chew blocks and normal toys but they seem to prefer the shed walls lol!

Do the pet shops sell the sprays like they do for puppies? And if so do they work?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have seen the 1s for puppies but never wanted to use them for rabbits. I tried to find some stuff for my buns recently but couldn't so I just change things around.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

rabbit have to chew dont try to stop them


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

I'll try getting some different things for her to do, maybe that will keep her mind off it! Its not massive holes like how ebony chewed out the old shed (he could fit half his head out!) But its still not nice!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> u can use vinegar and sour apple sprays to stop rabbits chewing things, Ive also heard they hate the smell of tea tree buts its prob not a good idea if there living in it. 1 of my buns will happily eat apple branches its good roughage for them. Give them some willow toys and some apple twigs, if that doesnt help then try using something they dont like the taste of to deter them.


George likes vinegar, he recently got into a bad habit of chewing the skirting so the bit he chewed I put vinegar on and before it had even dried he was sat licking it off.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I got a pet behave spray which had a picture off all sorts of animals on it, including rabbits so I used that. Seemed to stop them for a bit but you have to keep doing it. I would use perspex personally. Or wire, like chicken wire or hutch wire stapled to the wall.

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Lots of cardboard boxes and other things for them to chew. Even an old yellow pages!


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

Oooo.... I might try the chicken wire because that won't crack/split and can be easily replaced!


I also like the yellow pages idea! I bet they'd love that! (I can manage with the mess if they enjoy it lol)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

George spent this evening shredding my yellow pages all over the living room floor, along with the argos catalogue and a magazine I'd only read half of.


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

Awwww sounds like fun on georges half, but I bet it took a while to tidy up lol!

Still its worth the mess to see them having fun!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

kelly-m-e said:


> Awwww sounds like fun on georges half, but I bet it took a while to tidy up lol!
> 
> Still its worth the mess to see them having fun!


I'll tidy it later .


----------

